# Again...Eric Singer from Kiss



## nelsondevicenci

Bought the Cronoscopio Mark II Drass Gold few days ago... David, your Zulu Time is also very nice!


----------



## Anonimo Australia

Yes,it's Anonimo nubmer 7 for Eric.
I spoke to him today and he could not
stop talking about this watch. HE LOVES IT!!!


----------



## Kermit e Froggy

Wow...


----------



## Anonimo Australia

http://i958.photobucket.com/albums/ae63/igor27/771e0e0e.jpg








Here is a picture wich i took of Eric when he got his
first Anonimo from me about 8 years ago here in Sydney.


----------



## Willith

Very cool, it must be nice to have him on your client list. :-!


----------



## rsr911

Very Cool!


----------



## Anonimo Australia

Yes,than Eric was a client but for the past 7 years
we are good friends.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

*One more... Eric Singer as shown in IW magazine.*


----------



## Redsnake

Very Cool!!! So do any other members of the band where Anonimos?


----------



## Anonimo Australia

Yes,Paul Stanley has a Militare Crono and
the manager of Kiss has San Marco and
a TP52 B&O.


----------



## Redsnake

Anonimo Australia said:


> Yes,Paul Stanley has a Militare Crono and
> the manager of Kiss has San Marco and
> a TP52 B&O.


That's fantastic!! I wonder what kind of watch(s) Gene wears?? :-!


----------



## Anonimo Australia

Gene is not in to watches for now,but we
wait and see.


----------



## samanator

nelsondevicenci said:


> Bought the Cronoscopio Mark II Drass Gold few days ago... David, your Zulu Time is also very nice!


I can't help but admirer your Zulu time here.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Enjoy it!


----------



## Anonimo Australia

Nelson this link is not working.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

*More of Eric SInger*

WIth his Anonimo Sailor Diver Prototype ( Eric said thanks to Igor !!!! ) :


----------



## Anonimo Australia

Yes it's true, but how do you know Nelson?


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Anonimo Australia said:


> Yes it's true, but how do you know Nelson?


Well Eric told me about that. ;-):-!


----------



## Anonimo Australia

Got it.


----------



## Redsnake

Does Eric or any of the other band members frequent this website? :-!


----------



## Anonimo Australia

Yes,only Eric.


----------



## leroytwohawks

*Sorry a little late to this tread but was looking at some of your great watches and ended up here and knew I had a Eric pic to add.

Me with Eric before a Alice Cooper concert a about 4 years ago, and one with me and Calico Cooper just because she's so darn cute.
*


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Awesome .... Eric is a very nice guy... I love the red color strap on his Militare !


----------



## oiramsq

Funny thing is - I read an article in one of the watch mags about Eric Singer as a collector of watches and I thought it was pretty cool that he singled out Anonimo at the time. It never occurred to me that people would occasionally buy/sell watches with him on a public forum! I suppose he puts his watches on same as everyone else does - one wrist at a time!

Mario


----------



## nelsondevicenci

oiramsq said:


> Funny thing is - I read an article in one of the watch mags about Eric Singer as a collector of watches and I thought it was pretty cool that he singled out Anonimo at the time. It never occurred to me that people would occasionally buy/sell watches with him on a public forum! I suppose he puts his watches on same as everyone else does - one wrist at a time!
> 
> Mario


Eric...buy and sell watches here?


----------



## oiramsq

*Re: Again...Eric Singer from Kiss (OT content)*



nelsondevicenci said:


> Eric...buy and sell watches here?


:roll: I suppose I should have said "with members of the forum."

But - that's not to say that he doesn't/couldn't buy stuff. Sure, he's a celebrity, but that doesn't mean he doesn't use the internet to buy stuff... I'm sure there are plenty of celebrities that lurk on these forums and probably do buy plenty of things. That's the magic of the internet - it's a way to democratize information so that 'everyone' can have access to it. And, unlike the real world, there are ways to anonymize yourself on the internet so that no one has to know it's you... It's not like there is a separate internet for famous people. Take BaceFook for an example - a zillion celebrities have FB pages for PR purposes - but that doesn't mean that they don't have 'real' FB pages for their friends and families to catch-up with them. They just have to be uber-careful and selective about who they let in and how much they branch out. They may use an assumed name - like I do. ;-)

Just saying...

I digress. :-x

Mario


----------



## nelsondevicenci

*Re: Again...Eric Singer from Kiss (OT content)*

Yes sure, the access to the Internet change everything... the way we do shopping... no secret about prices we can compare also read experiences from other people.

About FB you can find him with his real name also many of us in this section.

He is a great guy we talk about timepieces time on time.

Nice talk Mario...


----------

